# Delta Double Duty Lathe



## Tiggu (Jan 26, 2017)

I found a Delta Double Duty lathe ("works perfect") on Craigslist for $120. I'm new to wood turning. Would this be worth buying?


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes, model 930
http://thewoodknack.blogspot.com/p/how-to-buy-vintage-lathe.html


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Seen one like this of E-Bay for $100 with free shipping!

http://www.vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=2399

Not sure if same one you are talking about but depends upon what you want to do with it. If just starting out and want to do mostly spindle turning should be okay.

http://www.vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=2399


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> Seen one like this of E-Bay for $100 with free shipping!
> - Wildwood


If you mean this one, it's free local pickup.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

The 930 is rather robust and can easily handle risers to allow bowl turning. It has tapered roller bearings that run in an oil bath. it's actually one of the better designed Delta lathe IMO.


----------



## Tiggu (Jan 26, 2017)

Thank you for your input and the info.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

There was more than one "Double Duty" lathe made by Delta… I can think of at least two - the 930 11" lathe that Rick mentions and the 955 which was an 8" lathe:










I seem to remember some others, but it's fuzzy  They used the "Double Duty" and "Triple Duty" names on a few of their machines back in the late 30's/early 40's. I believe they disappeared sometime around when they sold to Rockwell (ie: they were used when Delta was named the "Delta Specialty Company").

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Gentile (Jun 3, 2013)

This one I picked up at a yard sale for $100.00.
It was fun to refurbish.
I figured it would be a good one to learn on before I bought a bigger one some day…


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

You can put spacers under the head and tail stocks for more swing.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Did you buy it?


----------



## Tiggu (Jan 26, 2017)

I waited too long but will keep an eye out for another one.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> I waited too long but will keep an eye out for another one.
> - Tiggu


Yet another victim of OWWM rule #5 

Cheers,
Brad


----------

